# Handel Overtures



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I am new to Baroque opera and Handel and love the overtures to GIULIO CESARE and (especially) MESSIAH. Those are the only ones I know so far, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what Handel's greatest oratorio/opera overture is generally considered to be and why. Because I'm not a musician myself it's sometimes hard for me to assess what makes a great piece of music, which is why I'd appreciate some opinions on this. Thanks!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Messiah and Giulio Cesare are two of the greatest. Try also, the Overture to the Royal Fireworks for wind band. Fabulous.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

My favourite is the overture to Solomon. It is like a mini-symphony. It starts slow and stately with the classic baroque double-dotted rhythm. A brilliant contrapuntal section follows and then a jaunty dance number draws in to a close.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

For operas, I'd say that Rinaldo, Giulio Cesare, and Ariodonte are among my favorites. For oratorios, Saul is a really good one.

*edit* I just realized that this thread was specifically about the overtures. As for that, I can't really comment, since I don't usually focus as much on the overtures.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> For operas, I'd say that Rinaldo, Giulio Cesare, and Ariodonte are among my favorites. For oratorios, Saul is a really good one.
> 
> *edit* I just realized that this thread was specifically about the overtures. As for that, I can't really comment, since I don't usually focus as much on the overtures.


That's perfectly all right. I do appreciate the RINALDO and ARIODANTE recommendations. From RINALDO I already know the "Cara sposa" aria.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> I am new to Baroque opera and Handel and love the overtures to GIULIO CESARE and (especially) MESSIAH. Those are the only ones I know so far, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what Handel's greatest oratorio/opera overture is generally considered to be and why. Because I'm not a musician myself it's sometimes hard for me to assess what makes a great piece of music, which is why I'd appreciate some opinions on this. Thanks!


I listened to this recording. It was fun from start to finish.


----------

